# Trillions of dollars worth of oil found in Australian outback



## Samson (Jul 8, 2013)

> Up to 233 billion barrels of oil has been discovered in the Australian outback that could be worth trillions of dollars, in a find that could turn the region into a new Saudi Arabia



Looks like we'll have plenty of oil for decades to come, from another friendly, English speaking, Christian nation.

Sadly for the Canadians wanting to divert their Keystone XL pipeline from the USA to China, the Aussies might be the Chinese supplier of choice. Canadians will be stuck with idiotic US regulations around the Keystone XL, which, despite the fact that pipelines cross huge sections of the USA, has fired the imaginations of Sierra Club Activists and their minions trying to revive their relevance from 1976, regardless of millions of regulations that have been emplaced since then.

The silver lining will be that companies fed-up with Moronic Anti-Fracking Wackos in the USA can export their assets and employment opportunities to Australia: But since there are few people to employ, they'll need to import talent from the USA.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 8, 2013)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeell dogies!


----------



## Samson (Jul 8, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeell dogies!



Moronic Anti-Fracking Wackos.

Moth to Flame.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 8, 2013)

Samson said:


> > Up to 233 billion barrels of oil has been discovered in the Australian outback that could be worth trillions of dollars, in a find that could turn the region into a new Saudi Arabia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Christian" nation?
What the hell does religion have to do with oil?  For that matter what does language have to do with it?  Don't we have Strine-English translators?

Great, now we gotta invade Australia.  It's a long ride out there...


----------



## Samson (Jul 8, 2013)

Pogo said:


> "Christian" nation?
> What the hell does religion have to do with oil?  For that matter what does language have to do with it?  Don't we have Strine-English translators?
> 
> Great, now we gotta invade Australia.  It's a long ride out there...



Apparently some need to be spoon fed information slowly and carefully.

I'll assist in the digestion of the information this once; hopefully you'll catch on soon.

Religion is part of Culture.

Trade between peoples of similar cultures is easier than trade between peoples of dissimilar cultures.

Australia's Culture is similar to the USA.

Trade between the USA and Australia is easier than trade between the USA and OPEC nations.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2013)

We need to liberate the Australians from their evil dictator and bless them with democracy!


----------



## Samson (Jul 8, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> We need to liberate the Australians from their evil dictator and bless them with democracy!



I assume you mean the females.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 8, 2013)

Samson said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > "Christian" nation?
> ...



Is it?
Why?

Money plays the same in any culture.

You're actually suggesting that being Christian is a disadvantage in acquiring gasoline?  Is it easier to get oil from Nigeria than from Saudi Arabia?

Btw their PM until about a week ago is an atheist.  Would that be a problem?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 8, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> We need to liberate the Australians from their evil dictator and bless them with democracy!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2013)

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > We need to liberate the Australians from their evil dictator and bless them with democracy!
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well for one the Australians don't hate us like alot of the Saudis and OPEC countries do, thats a start.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 8, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



"Hate" doesn't enter into business.  And in any case all that oil, whether from Kuwait or Kookaburra or Caracas, goes on an international market.  The Aussies don't get to set a price for that market any more than anyone else does.

The bottom line is that the end product costs the same whether you're Christian or Jewish or Hidu, whether you speak English or Japanese or Sanskrit.  The idea of oil somehow being cheaper because it's in English or processed by Christians is absurd.


----------



## Samson (Jul 8, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I suggest you take a course in World History.

Good Luck.


----------



## Samson (Jul 8, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Ya Think?


----------



## RGR (Jul 8, 2013)

Samson said:


> > Up to 233 billion barrels of oil has been discovered in the Australian outback that could be worth trillions of dollars, in a find that could turn the region into a new Saudi Arabia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Until you can see the details of the report and how they did the calculations, it isn't worth getting excited about. All resource plays have huge numbers associated with them, until they turn on a few wells and you can establish the drainage areas and productivity on a well by well basis, it's just another maybe.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 8, 2013)

Samson said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



That's funny, because when I finished that course they sent me here.  Said there was "work to do".  I'm beginning to see what they meant.


----------



## Samson (Jul 8, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Not funny: Sad.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2013)

Pogo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It does though, the Iranians hate the Israelis so much they refuse to do any kind of business with them. Our government has sanctions on Iran because of our political issues and punish any company that does business with them. Plus, withdrawing our troops out of the Middle East makes it hard when we have all these assets to protect over there, move the troops to Australia and call it a day.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 8, 2013)

Pogo said:


> "Hate" doesn't enter into business.....



Perhaps not - but at least the Aussies won't use the money to fund terrorist.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 8, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



But Israel isn't limited to Iran for a source, nor are we.  Clearly oil exists outside Iran.

So why do we need troops in Australia, them being Christian and allegedly English speakers (though that last is a bit shaky)?  Because I understand international commerce is all about who you go to church with and what language you have in common...


----------



## rdean (Jul 8, 2013)

Which is more? 

$359 billion 

or 

"trillions"?

And I thought right wingers were only bad as science.  Seems they are worse at "math".


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2013)

Pogo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I was kidding about the troop thing, but clearly I would rather rely on a country like Australia for oil who we have good relations with instead of a country like Saudi Arabia or Venezuela who despise us and only want our cash, just my opinion anyways.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 8, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > "Hate" doesn't enter into business.....
> ...



Bingo!


----------



## KissMy (Jul 8, 2013)

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > We need to liberate the Australians from their evil dictator and bless them with democracy!
> ...



You betcha!


----------



## tjvh (Jul 8, 2013)

How long before *liberal Australians* "discover" an obscure endangered species which just happens to reside right where they need to drill for the Oil? Not long I suspect...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 8, 2013)

Pogo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Don't forget to tune into USMB NEXT WEEK --- when Pogo lectures us about the military costs of obtaining oil from the Mid East, the funding of terrorism thru dirty oil money, and the "blood for oil" that this country has had to shed...


----------



## Samson (Jul 8, 2013)

Pogo said:


> "Hate" doesn't enter into business.



The depth of your naïveté is amazing.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 8, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



And I was kidding about the whole thing.  The fallacies of English speaking Christians rendering cheaper oil was just too good to pass up.  As is the concepts of country X that "hates" us. 
Just to extend the illogic, presumably it's an even better deal if you find an oil source where the _accent _of English is more comprehensible than Strine, or where the specific Christian denomination of the seller (Episcopalian, whatever) matches that of the buyer-- better deal than the Lutheran guy. 

We could run this joke all week.  Classic.


----------



## daveman (Jul 8, 2013)

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > We need to liberate the Australians from their evil dictator and bless them with democracy!
> ...


Looks like she's already been blessed.


----------



## daveman (Jul 8, 2013)

rdean said:


> Which is more?
> 
> $359 billion
> 
> ...



But not nearly as bad as progressives are at geography.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2013)

rdean said:


> Which is more?
> 
> $359 billion
> 
> ...



$359 billion? Shit, that's not even 6 months of Obama's deficit borrowing.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 8, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Which is more?
> ...


Yep.
National Debt to the Penny for 7/05/2013: $16,738,281,074,058.77

 National Debt Clock in Real Time: 7/08/2013: $16,906,152,000,000.00+


----------



## rdean (Jul 8, 2013)

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Which is more?
> ...








Galveston Bay.  Texas.


----------



## rdean (Jul 8, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...








Look at what Republicans gave Obama and then blocked him in every way possible.  Fuck, they even apologized to BP and held millions of Americans hostage to force Obama to extend the Bush Tax cuts.

Unemployment benefits: not until Bush tax cuts pass, Senate GOP says - CSMonitor.com

Liquid shit in fleshy sacks.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2013)

rdean said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Awwww, poor girl.


----------



## rdean (Jul 8, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Republicans think calling someone "female" is a terrible put down.  Kind of explains their "war on women".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 8, 2013)

rdean said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



He's the President of the United States, why do you make him sound like such a pussy?

This is the big leagues, man up, for once.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 9, 2013)

We are going to "man up". Hillary Clinton, President, 2016, 2024.


----------



## idb (Jul 9, 2013)

Pogo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Australia have been US lapdogs for years.
They were anointed by Bush as the SouthEast Asia sheriff.
They'll be tripping over themselves to ship oil to America for a kind word and a pat on the head from the president.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 9, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> We are going to "man up". Hillary Clinton, President, 2016, 2024.



Are you gonna whine for 8 years about the mess she was left and about mean Republicans?
Or is that only to protect tender little Obama?


----------



## Samson (Jul 9, 2013)

idb said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



However stupidly unsubstatiated your opinion, at least you managed to remain topical.

Bravo.


----------



## longknife (Jul 9, 2013)

Back to the OP - not only will they have to import talent but all the rest of the infrastructure needed to support an increased population. Where, for instance, will the water come from? Housing? Food and other supplies? Electricity?

And, what kind of regulations will Australian politicians wish to inflict upon the companies and their employees?


----------



## Samson (Jul 9, 2013)

longknife said:


> Back to the OP - not only will they have to import talent but all the rest of the infrastructure needed to support an increased population. Where, for instance, will the water come from? Housing? Food and other supplies? Electricity?
> 
> And, what kind of regulations will Australian politicians wish to inflict upon the companies and their employees?



This is a good point: The Outback is not known for an abundance of water.

However, there are alternatives to hydraulic fracturing.

As far as the supporting infrastructure is concerned, the energy industry is very accustomed to providing logistics to supply the required labor force in much less hospitable environments than The Outback (northern Alberta, the North Sea, Nigeria, KSA, etc). 

As far as the regulations are concerned, I guess the question becomes: How much income do Australian Politicians want to generate for their constituants?

In the USA, there is a direct correlation between the strength of anti-fracking groups and the amount and price of oil:

Wherever there is more natural gas (a MUCH CHEAPER resource) being produced, then politicians are willing to accomodate the irrational imaginings of these "activists." Wherever there is more oil (a very valuable resource) being produced, then politicians find a way to ignore the irrational.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 9, 2013)

idb said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Good. So whats the problem?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 9, 2013)

Pogo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I must have been hallucinating in 73, admittedly I dropped acid for some Floyd concerts,  but not waiting for gas...I think....


----------



## daveman (Jul 9, 2013)

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Given your history of outright lies, I wouldn't believe you if you said water is wet.


----------



## idb (Jul 10, 2013)

Samson said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Why, thank you.
If I was Australian I'd be aroused by your approval.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 10, 2013)

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



That IS what you'd expect to see at low tide in Galveston Bay.. 

The bottom of Hudson looks even worse.. Because no one ever vaccuums up down there. 

After college, one of my roommates sailed an ocean yacht up the Hudson from NYC.. He took photos of a dead giraffe floating not a 1/2 mile from the Statue of Liberty.. 

And does RDean have a point here? Or is he pointless ---- as usual??


----------



## Samson (Jul 10, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> And does RDean have a point here? Or is he pointless ---- as usual??



I assume that's a rhetorical question....

But the point may be that developing Australian Resources will pollute Galveston Bay with plastic bottles.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 10, 2013)

_*Trillions of dollars worth of oil found in Australian outback*_

Are the Neo-Cons drawing up the invasion plans yet?


----------



## Samson (Jul 10, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> _*Trillions of dollars worth of oil found in Australian outback*_
> 
> Are the Neo-Cons drawing up the invasion plans yet?



Don't know.

But if they are, I'm certain you'll find substatial evidence on The DailyKos, John Daily, Rachel Maddow, or some other blithering idiot with a blog.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 10, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yeah, you might want to inventory your stash, since the simplisticer (i.e. dicto simpliciter) minds seem to wanna translate political power plays like '73 into "countries that hate us" (as if a country can feel emotion) and what language your vendor speaks and what house of worship he attends.  Those are clues as to where your missing stash went.


----------



## Samson (Jul 10, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Unable to admit error his error, Pogo makes a failed attempt to write something relevant.



Happily I find this entertaining.


----------



## daveman (Jul 10, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


  A river next to a northern liberal city, polluted?  Impossible!  Derp, tell him it ain't so!!


flacaltenn said:


> And does RDean have a point here? Or is he pointless ---- as usual??


Derp is performing exactly as programmed.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 10, 2013)

Samson said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



"Error"?

Hey, I'm not the one that suggested commerce is facilitated or hindered by language and religion.
*That*'s amusement.

Surely you've got more in that particular joke bag........ ?  Eye color?  Zodiac sign?

I've got an English car in my driveway with a transmission from Germany and an engine from Brazil.
Is that why it costs so much?  Triple language charge?  Extra tariff for _candomblé_? 

Gaaa! My computer is from Taiwan!


----------



## Samson (Jul 10, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...






More Diversion from the fact you said Hate has nothing to do with business, then clear proof of the opposite was provided.....

But, don't learn to bow out gracefully before making a greater fool of yourself; continue to amuse me.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 10, 2013)

"Clear proof" of nothing was provided.  I asked for some justification of your cultural hangup way back in post 8; all I got was a suggestion to "take a history course" and some disembodied hands clapping in "amusement".  That was it. 

-- which tells me you have nothing but Danth's Law.


----------



## idb (Jul 10, 2013)

Pogo said:


> "Clear proof" of nothing was provided.  I asked for some justification of your cultural hangup way back in post 8; all I got was a suggestion to "take a history course" and some disembodied hands clapping in "amusement".  That was it.
> 
> -- which tells me you have nothing but Danth's Law.



I learnt something today!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 10, 2013)

Samson said:


> > Up to 233 billion barrels of oil has been discovered in the Australian outback that could be worth trillions of dollars, in a find that could turn the region into a new Saudi Arabia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So when can we expect the US to drop a bomb on us?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 10, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > > Up to 233 billion barrels of oil has been discovered in the Australian outback that could be worth trillions of dollars, in a find that could turn the region into a new Saudi Arabia
> ...



Yup, that was my immediate question too.

Prolly as soon as Samson finds out that Strine isn't really English.


----------



## idb (Jul 10, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > > Up to 233 billion barrels of oil has been discovered in the Australian outback that could be worth trillions of dollars, in a find that could turn the region into a new Saudi Arabia
> ...



You're dooooooomed!!!!!


----------



## Pogo (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



And you are too, because yanno, we'll be needing bases from which to launch....


----------



## idb (Jul 10, 2013)

Pogo said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



You're already building a base in Aussie to keep an eye on the 'Yellow Peril'...supposedly.

We'll turn out the lights and hide behind the curtains and you'll never know we're at home.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 10, 2013)

daveman said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



That's why he comes with a free upgrade card for Derp8.1. When it becomes available.

Subject to availability and with registration and acceptance of Terms and Conditions.


----------



## daveman (Jul 10, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


But it's a simple program.  Would fit on one of these:


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 11, 2013)

daveman said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I thought the model R-Derp came on one of these...


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2013)

idb said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Yeah, but see, we need bases to watch our bases.
It's what we do.  Ask Ed Snowden.



idb said:


> We'll turn out the lights and hide behind the curtains and you'll never know we're at home.



Do your worst -- we'll send our expert at finding people: Dubya


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 11, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > > Up to 233 billion barrels of oil has been discovered in the Australian outback that could be worth trillions of dollars, in a find that could turn the region into a new Saudi Arabia
> ...



Soon, better leave while you can...


----------



## daveman (Jul 11, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



His vocabulary was increased slightly -- by 6%.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 11, 2013)

Samson said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > _*Trillions of dollars worth of oil found in Australian outback*_
> ...



I've never seen you or any other wingnut be able to refute a single thing Rachel Maddow has ever broadcast.

Why is that?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 11, 2013)

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Yet, he has no history of outright lies.

If he had, you would be able to point some out.


----------



## Toro (Jul 11, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



[youtube]ta7kLhnx_Uc[/youtube]

Women get paid less than men for the same work



> Furchtgott-Roth cites a 2005 study by economists June ONeill and Dave ONeill, which found that for the most part the gender gap is attributable to choices made by women concerning the amount of time and energy to devote to a career. They continue: There is no gender gap in wages among men and women with similar family roles.
> 
> In addition to being more likely to seek part-time work, women are also more likely to have gaps in their employment history and to enter lower-paying fields. The consulting company Consad, in a 2009 report for the Labor Department, found that these factors account for most of the pay gap. Correct for them, and men make only 5 percent to 7 percent more than women for the same work.
> 
> Even the American Association of University Women, in a recent report playing up the pay gap, conceded that 5 percent is a reasonable estimate of the difference between mens and womens wages that cannot be explained by choice of occupation, employment history and the like.



Don?t Blame Discrimination for Gender Wage Gap - Bloomberg



Of course, since it's me, you can still say that no "wingnut" has debunked Maddow.


----------



## daveman (Jul 13, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Reality once again kicks Synthia squarely in the ass:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/gener...e-concept-of-a-meritocracy-2.html#post3781578


----------



## Samson (Jul 13, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Perhaps a subject for another thread. 

Probably a good idea for you to start one: Here, it doesn't appear you have much more to contribute that throwing the absurd bomb.

.....but, don't feel bad. That is the prescribed enviro-zombie tactic given there really is nothing adverse about the discovery of vast reserves of energy for the future.


----------



## Avorysuds (Jul 13, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Spoken like a true mindless fanboi~


----------

